# DIY Poling Platform



## paint it black

Your best bet would probably be going to a general welding shop that does aluminum fabricating. It will definitely be more affordable than going to a marine aluminum fabricator. My buddy had custom platforms built for his Gheenoe's locally for less than $100 at a local welding shop. But he would buy the aluminum tubing and cut it to specs, then just have it welded at the welding shop. 

You could also try to find one used on CL or on the classifieds here.


----------



## pt448

Here's a link to my post on mine. Can't get much cheaper or simpler. Let me know if you have any questions.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/homemade-poling-platform-prototype.17380/#post-125312


----------



## mpeet0

Ah thanks guys, pt448 that is awesome! I'll post whatever I end up doing on here, thanks again for the ideas


----------



## pt448

mpeet0 said:


> Ah thanks guys, pt448 that is awesome! I'll post whatever I end up doing on here, thanks again for the ideas


Thanks. Just make sure your skiff is wide enough (or the extender is narrow enough) if you decide to go the tailgate extender route. They do make 'em for midsized trucks that are a little narrower. And be careful getting up and down since there's no step.


----------



## mpeet0

pt448 said:


> Thanks. Just make sure your skiff is wide enough (or the extender is narrow enough) if you decide to go the tailgate extender route. They do make 'em for midsized trucks that are a little narrower. And be careful getting up and down some there's no step.


Alright I'll check out my options, the width of my transom area is around 4 feet, so I'll probably need a smaller one


----------



## LWalker

Look in my Rivercraft rebuild. I made some cheap ones using structural PVC, wood and fiberglass

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/14-rivercraft-rebuild-into-flats-skiff.17276/page-10


----------



## GnarlyD

I also used PCV on my 12ft aluminum skiff. It's been holding up for a yesr now. My friends who weigh over 220lbs have had no problem using it once they get their sea legs.


----------



## Jared T.

I have a bed extender laying around here in SWFL if your interested. Off of a F150.


----------

